

Bill Gates: Creative Capitalism (2008) - jkkramer
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1828417,00.html

======
jkkramer
I found this interesting because, in the HN bubble, we mostly talk about
monetizing solutions for the problems of privileged folk. For example, Paul
Graham's "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund".

Bill Gates argues that solving the problems of the less-privileged doesn't
have to be purely philanthropic -- there's actually profit to be had if you
know how to find the right market.

This was written in 2008. Have there been notable examples of creative
capitalism since then?

~~~
brudgers
Bill Gates built Microsoft around the vision "of a personal computer on every
desk and in every home" into not only a large and profitable company but into
the largest personal fortune of all time.

[<http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/page/gat0int-1>]

------
namank
People who get pumped up by articles like these: Google 'integrative
thinking'. Its a novel way to approach problem solving. A phenomenon uncovered
by a prof from University of Toronto.

edit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2748346>

